# Invite Code.



## blacknapkins (Feb 27, 2010)

hi guys , my names blacknapkins from scotland , im looking for an invite code for the dutch green club can anyone help

weeds pretty dry up here and one needs somee good smoke


----------



## kennedb1981 (Feb 28, 2010)

blacknapkins said:


> hi guys , my names blacknapkins from scotland , im looking for an invite code for the dutch green club can anyone help
> 
> weeds pretty dry up here and one needs somee good smoke


anyone able to provide invite code for dutch green club, missing good stuff since the demise of budmail, if anyone can hel please send me pm!


----------



## peter25 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi there,

If anyone has a spare invite code for mas well, I'd be extremel grateful.

Thanks


----------



## iGrow4dAction (Mar 5, 2010)

please PM me too, with a invite code, would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 5, 2010)

QQ why do people just make accounts to find sources?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 5, 2010)

for all of you trying to get the hook up online; quit it. no one on here can/will help you find MOM or street pot. we grow (or at least try to) to get away from the drug market BS


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 6, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> for all of you trying to get the hook up online; quit it. no one on here can/will help you find MOM or street pot. we grow (or at least try to) to get away from the drug market BS


exactly. these turbo douches need to get freinds, or google drugs .com or something. this is a growing site


----------



## kimberleykush (Mar 20, 2010)

hi im looking for an invite code pleaseee


----------



## Bargo (Apr 8, 2010)

if someone could send me an invite code to the dgc i would be very grateful.
please send me a pm.

greets
bargo


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 8, 2010)

wish i was from scotland


----------



## adrenalin (Apr 12, 2010)

i need a invitecode, too. thanks if somebody write me a PM.


----------



## liam :) (Apr 12, 2010)

could someone send me an invite code please, not had a look yet  cheers


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you have to be INVITED....


----------



## liam :) (Apr 12, 2010)

be that way  how do i go about getting an invite lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know... i was not invited...


----------



## liam :) (Apr 12, 2010)

well if someone could send me an invite, i have a hushmail account and registration is open


----------



## ant202 (Apr 24, 2010)

can anyone send me a invite code??


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Can't you simply PM someone in the group?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

fuck invites etc that site aint even got the best reviews lots of people have been ripped by them try http://bcmeds.ning.com/ join up n your get there full menu of strains this week is pretty good grapefruit,cinderalla,ice cream they got alot of nice strains.


----------



## fatma (Jul 5, 2010)

```
nTnlfOfcGG
```


----------



## joesoap (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody need an invite code mail me on arsehole13 @ hotmail . Com


----------



## mickO))) (Aug 22, 2011)

Edit nevermind


----------



## mick123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Edit - Problem solved


----------



## BretHart (Aug 26, 2011)

Could someone send me an invite code please? 
Would really appreciate it.


----------

